# question about drol



## 502 (Aug 4, 2015)

have a question, I've been on test cyp 600mg a week and npp 300mg a week for about 2 months now. Running 1 more month, thinking of adding drol in at the end. Thoughts?


----------



## DF (Aug 4, 2015)

Drol anytime is a good idea.  Have nolva on hand.


----------



## 502 (Aug 4, 2015)

for pct? I'm blasting and cruising. or do i need it while on? explain. I'm eating in a caloric deficit right now. is it even worth messing with? Npp is helping me hold size while eating in a deficit and I"m leaning out. running 600 test, 300npp and taking aromasin 12.5 eod. first time i've ran a ai consistantly through a cycle and it has kept my bp in check and i'm not bloated. my e2 levels were always normal while running cycles but my bp would spike. doesn't get above 130's over 80's now. Usually 11x-12x/50's or 60's. explain the nolva to me though. I have clomid on hand, i recently gave my nolva away.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2015)

POB likes drol for recomping bc of how it suppresses appetite but keeps you with the full look. 

You'll need Nolva with the drol bc drol doesn't aromatize but still can cause gyno. AI's won't work bc the pathway to gyno through drol doesn't go through aromatization but direct activity on the estrogen receptor I believe. Nolva or ralox will be the only way to combat the gyno that may come from drol.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm sure your referring to the nolva for PCT because abombs wouldn't be a good PCT compound lol.


----------



## 502 (Aug 4, 2015)

i know were not talking about abombs for pct. lol i was wondering if he was suggesting take the nolva on cycle.


----------



## 502 (Aug 4, 2015)

gotcha doc. I'll be sure to get some more nolva too. Thanks man, so what should i dose the nolva at?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2015)

20mg ED is fine


----------



## 502 (Aug 4, 2015)

okay, what can i expect while on drol? never ran it


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 4, 2015)

You can expect your strength to go up in the first week.


----------



## 502 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm wanting to hold as much size as I can while i cut. I'm down 10lb already. My mom passed away so a week of it was poor diet, or lack of eating more than 1 small meal a day. since i've been tracking my calories and eating 2250 calories I've lost 4lb. eating 140g carbs, 63g fat, and 281g protein. Usually coming in under on my carbs. Taking in about 75-80 g a day and have been hitting about 75g fat. My protein is about spot on.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 14, 2015)

drol is one of my favorite compounds.  it does an amazing job of filling your muscles up on low calories.  enjoy!


----------



## Kaoticsolja (Aug 14, 2015)

What is a good dosage in your opinion on drol... I'm running 50mg and haven't seen anything yet.. About 7 days in


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 14, 2015)

Kaoticsolja said:


> What is a good dosage in your opinion on drol... I'm running 50mg and haven't seen anything yet.. About 7 days in



We all react differently but I had to stop Drol after 10 days because my appetite was simply annihilated. This was on 50mg and besides the appetite and lethargy thing my strength gains were VERY noticeable. Not saying that yours is bunk but if you don't feel anything within another week you might want to question the quality of your gear.


----------



## Kaoticsolja (Aug 14, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> We all react differently but I had to stop Drol after 10 days because my appetite was simply annihilated. This was on 50mg and besides the appetite and lethargy thing my strength gains were VERY noticeable. Not saying that yours is bunk but if you don't feel anything within another week you might want to question the quality of your gear.


I plan on 4 weeks so I'll know for sure by then


----------



## 502 (Aug 15, 2015)

i'll have some in a few days. I'll report my opinion on it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 21, 2015)

502 said:


> My mom passed away



Oh dude, sorry to hear that my condolences


----------



## 502 (Aug 24, 2015)

thanks zeigler.


----------



## 502 (Aug 24, 2015)

going to hold off on the drol until I get some issues figured out. been having pressure on my neck and in my head for almost a year now. Until I figure that out, I don't want to add any new compounds. I'm going to come off gear totally for the next 4-6 months and see if that changes anything. If it's just sides from gear, I can deal with it. The not knowing factor, I do not like. I've been to two docs about it, and neither have figured anything out. They also haven't tested for anything. I got sick waiting on my appointment once, so he said it was part of the flu, even though I just got sick 2 days prior to my appointment. Just figure play it safe and figure out what my issue is before adding any new compounds in. Don't want to make anything worse than it already is. May not be anything serious. After losing my mom to a pulmonary embolism, I am going to start taking issues a little more serious. She had been having leg pain for 2 weeks and didn't go to the doc, then died in front of my kids. Figure they need me around so I will start taking my health more serious and not blow things off.


----------

